

Ruby on Rails Community Highlights - bensummers
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/10/22/community-highlights

======
MicahWedemeyer
That jsvars plugin sure is sweet. Has a lot of followers on github, too. You
can get to it here: <a href="<http://github.com/ejschmitt/jsvars>
rel="followtothemax">[http://github.com/ejschmitt/jsvars</a>](http://github.com/ejschmitt/jsvars</a>);

~~~
evdawg
please leave that in for the 'rel="followtothemax"'. lol.

------
bensummers
I'm also pleased to see that HTML escaping by default is going in too:

[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/10/12/what-s-new-in-
edge-...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/10/12/what-s-new-in-edge-rails)

------
aarongough
The Rack Middleware/Metal screencast that they link to is actually really
good. I hadn't delved at all into Rack or Metal before but I definitely
understand their utility now...

[http://railslab.newrelic.com/2009/06/05/episode-14-rack-
meta...](http://railslab.newrelic.com/2009/06/05/episode-14-rack-metal)

